# Watching Threads



## Deleted member 20519 (18 Mar 2013)

When I reply to a thread, it automatically sets it so I get an alert if someone replies to it. I've noticed recently that even though I'm watching a thread, I don't receive any alerts for it. Does anyone know why?


----------



## Shaun (18 Mar 2013)

You only get the alert once; until you go back and read the thread to its end again.

This can make it _appear_ as if you are not being alerted, when what's actually happened is you've (accidentally) overlooked the alert. Happens to me all the time when I'm rushing in / out.

The way to confirm this is by looking at ALL of your recent alerts and searching for a thread you're _expecting_ to be alerted about:

http://www.cyclechat.net/account/alerts

Let me know if you find any of the "missing" threads amongst your list of alerts?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (18 Mar 2013)

Shaun said:


> You only get the alert once; until you go back and read the thread to its end again.
> 
> This can make it _appear_ as if you are not being alerted, when what's actually happened is you've (accidentally) overlooked the alert. Happens to me all the time when I'm rushing in / out.
> 
> ...


 

Ah yes, my 'missing alerts' are all in there. Case solved!


----------



## Shaun (18 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> Ah yes, my 'missing alerts' are all in there. Case solved!


 
Great stuff.

One thing I do to avoid this is hover over the alert list - then look for _new_ alerts (little yellow asterisk) - then right-click and open them in a new tab.

That way I don't forget any of them and can work through each tab (thread) to catch up. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (18 Mar 2013)

Shaun said:


> Great stuff.
> 
> One thing I do to avoid this is hover over the alert list - then look for _new_ alerts (little yellow asterisk) - then right-click and open them in a new tab.
> 
> ...


 
Ooh, I haven't noticed the little yellow star before. I'm learning new things every day 

Thanks Shaun


----------



## albion (18 Mar 2013)

I get too many false alerts, so just ignore most of them.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (18 Mar 2013)

Still having trouble Shaun 

I'm watching this (http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/highest-speed.126392/post-2367394) but I'm definitely not receiving any alerts for it.


----------



## Shaun (18 Mar 2013)

Just re-check your alerts list again - alerts aren't fired-off instantly, they are run on cycle so there is often a short delay between someone posting and you getting an alert. 

If you definitely think there's a problem - PM me with your account login password and thread/s you think aren't working as expected and I'll take a look.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

